# Opinion 'Fancy Plants Mat'??



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

*Nice looking, or Ugly?*​
Nice Looking...222.22%Ugly!777.78%


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

Do you folks think they'd look good in a tank or too fake?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754556


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

personally, I dont like any fake plants at all. In fact, I dont like anything fake in the tank at all. Rocks, wood, and live plants is all you need.

But with that being said, In my tank, the fish are the easy part, its the plants that are the struggle. So, I understand why people want fake plants. I just dont happen to like the look of them.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that fake plants look terrible. Given, real plants are a hassle, if you want plants, they're worth the work.

Personally, I think that those fake plants look VERY bad on the scale of fake plants.


----------



## vonnie06 (Oct 21, 2007)

the only thing with those matts are they get really dirty after awhile and they dont look real but its up to you and your choice one good thing with them is if youve got fry they do hide in them.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have bought a couple in the past and cut them up into different sizes for my tanks. I don't use them as a whole plant mat-just sections, like strips etc.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

i had a $20 vocher at a shop after i bought a curved glass aquarium, and there was nothing else i needed, so what the heck igave it a go.

just cut them into clumps and strips and wedge them inbetween or behind rocks to make it look better.
and yeah theyre good for mini fish or fry that wanna hide :thumb:


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think once these mats are actually covered in sand it looks more realistic than most in the way it comes out from the sand but the bright green is still too powerful. They should make fake plants that have a little bit of wilting to them... I wonder if theres a market for that... It looks more realistic than PERFECTLY healthy plants, thats for sure.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> They should make fake plants that have a little bit of wilting to them...


 :lol:  
Maybe a little spritz of brown krylon paint in the just the right areas for a more "realistic, half killed" look. :lol:


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

I came across this in a clearance bin at Michael's, so I picked a couple up just to see what it would look like as a background in a small tank. It's bright and fake looking and I'm not planning to leave it in for long, but this will give you an idea what it looks like. It looks similar to the one you linked to.


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

@ Aura - Thats a brilliant idea to attach as a background, and I think that looks pretty good.

Obviously fake plants can never look as good as the real thing, but these mats look more realistic than most in my opinion.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't comment exactly on the 'Fancy Plants' , because I bought my stuff for a heck of a lot cheaper over at Michael's, and I think it looks good.
The plants over in back right, and left are like Fancy Plants.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Aura,

Your tank reminds me of Wrigley Field... lol!!! I like it!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the stuff. It's good for small fish and fry to hide in. Mine isn't exactly like that but similar. Of course I think real plants look better but with mbuna I gave up on trying live ones. Also lately I've seen some pretty realistic looking plastic plants in varying shades of green (none really half dead looking lol but lighter and darker shades. I've also seen some silk plants used in aquariums that look really good.


----------

